# ciao!!!!!!!



## bonniescotland (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish that a job had come for me but sadly no!!!!!!! so it's arrivederci for me as i have to fly out tomorrow!!!!!! just wanted to wish all those lucky ones who are staying all the best and wish it was me!!!!!!:sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

bonniescotland said:


> I wish that a job had come for me but sadly no!!!!!!! so it's arrivederci for me as i have to fly out tomorrow!!!!!! just wanted to wish all those lucky ones who are staying all the best and wish it was me!!!!!!:sad::sad::sad::sad:


Goodbye from italy, but hope you get back soon, keep in touch via this forum.


----------

